# Advice on a 2001 Polaris trailblazer 250



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Should I look out for anything on this bike?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I had an 2000 500 scrambie and man did every thing wear out quick on it but i was not nice to it eather. So hard for me to say about the trailblazer.They probley have alot of the same parts though. Not talking s*** but i will never buy another polaris maybe a rzr.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Trail Blazer 2 stroke ? 

My .02 Stay away from it . 

500 Scrammy has no interchangeable parts with a trail blazer . 

500 Scrammys are good bikes just take care of them . There not a utility quad if you want a utility quad thats older get you a CV 01 500 SP H.O or non ho .


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

i just want a lil beatter bike. 500 bucks is what they want. im thinkin bout doining it and setting it up for trail riding.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

My dad has a 00' model. Really havent had any trouble out of it. Except a couple pieces broke in the tranny. I took it apart & rebuilt it. not that bad of a job. Might wanna look into a secondary spring for it. It doesnt have much bottom end to it.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

For just a trail bike. Get it.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Does it have good top end and can it slide?


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

You need to fix your bike you have now first


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I took it out riding the other day & it has a sporty feel to it. It has decent mid to top end. (IT AINT A BRUTE!! LOL) I didnt feel comfortable on it, but I did get use to it after a while. For $500 I'd get it. I dont think you will be disappointed with it for a trail bike.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

got it for 450. cleaned the carb and put a new spark plug in it and i took it down the road and past a logtruck. i like it. i did bout 8 donuts and ramped a few times i like it. BUT if some one offers 1000 bucks for it they will be taking it home. haha.


----------

